# Cryorig A40: Wasserkühlungs-Set für Prozessoren im PCGHX-Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Februar 2017)

*Cryorig A40: Wasserkühlungs-Set für Prozessoren im PCGHX-Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cryorig A40: Wasserkühlungs-Set für Prozessoren im PCGHX-Test*

					Bei der Cryorig A40 handelt es sich um eine vorbefüllte, nicht erweiterbare Wasserkühlung für Prozessoren. Neben dem 240er-Radiator befinden sich zwei 120-mm-Lüfter, ein optionaler 70-mm-Ventilator, eine Einheit aus Kühlblock und Pumpe sowie natürlich Schläuche und Montagezubehör im Lieferumfang. the_leon hat einen Testbericht im PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cryorig A40: Wasserkühlungs-Set für Prozessoren im PCGHX-Test*


----------

